# بعد الهجرة احساسك اية ؟؟؟



## asmicheal (10 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

لان المنتدى باللغة العربية 
ولاحظت كثيرين ببلاد اخرى غير عربية 

البعض 
بهجرة موقتة او دائمة 


الموضوع دة للمهاجرين حصريا 


شوية اسئلة 

لو حبيتم تشاركوا 

بدون ذكر البلد الام ولا التى هاجرت اليها 

طبعا اتمنى احساسك الحقيقى وليس  مجاملات 

فى دعوة لنتشارك معكم احاسيسكم 




نبدا 




بسم اللة القوى 





ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟


اكتر حاجة وحشتك بوطنك الام  اية ؟


هل زرت وطنك  الام   ما شعورك وانت تصل وانت تغادر   عائدا للبلد التى هاجرت اليها مرة اخرى ؟


ما هى الهدايا التى احضرتها معك ؟



وما هى الهدايا التى اشتريتها من وطنك الام الى اصدقاء المهجر ؟


----------



## zama (10 يونيو 2010)

لما أهاجر أقولك ، كان نفسى أشاااااااااااااااارك ..

موضوع حلو ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2010)

ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟


*اكيد بعاني اختي
شعور ما يتوصفش 
دايما بحن لبلدي وبفتكرو دااااااايما
*اكتر حاجة وحشتك بوطنك الام  اية ؟


*اولا اهلي كلهم
هي كل الحاجات وحشتني بصراحه
الهوا بتاعها الاكل هي كلها على بعضها وكل الحاجات اللي فيها وحشتني
*هل زرت وطنك  الام   ما شعورك وانت تصل وانت تغادر   عائدا للبلد التى هاجرت اليها مرة اخرى ؟


*اه بزورها كل سنه
لما بصل بحس باحساس غريب اللي هو الارتياح وهدوء اعصابي
وقلبي بيرقص فرح 
يعني ببقى كده عندي حيويه محصلتش
وبيبقى نفسي اصرخ اول ما بدخلها من الفرحه طبعاااا
*ما هى الهدايا التى احضرتها معك ؟



*بجيب اللبس الاصيل
وحاجات كده مش موجوده هنا 
بيبقى في ديكورات مغربيه اصيله وجميله
بحب اشتري منها كتيييييييير عشان تبقى عندي هنا
*وما هى الهدايا التى اشتريتها من وطنك الام الى اصدقاء المهجر ؟




[/quote]

*هما البنات صحابي
بجبلهم لبس مغربي اصيل وحاجات كده ساعات بتبقى حاجات اكل بيحبوها
على حسب طلبهم يعني
*
*موضوع جميل اوي اختي اسميشل
مش بتنسي حد ابداااااا
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك محبه*


----------



## *koki* (10 يونيو 2010)

ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟


اكييييييييييييد
اكتر حاجة وحشتك بوطنك الام  اية ؟


اهلى
هل زرت وطنك  الام   ما شعورك وانت تصل وانت تغادر   عائدا للبلد التى هاجرت اليها مرة اخرى ؟


بصراحة مرجعتش
ما هى الهدايا التى احضرتها معك ؟



وما هى الهدايا التى اشتريتها من وطنك الام الى اصدقاء المهجر ؟




[/quote]

مفيش لان مفيش حد كنت اعرفه و انا جايه

شكراااااااااا للموضوع


----------



## asmicheal (10 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> لما أهاجر أقولك ، كان نفسى أشاااااااااااااااارك ..
> 
> موضوع حلو ..
> 
> أشكرك ..


 

:download:

شكرا زاما ربنا يوفق ليك 

كل خير 

ببلدك او بالهجرة


----------



## govany shenoda (10 يونيو 2010)

_ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟
اوي اوي اوي_
_اكتر حاجة وحشتك بوطنك الام اية ؟
مامتي واخواتي يعني كل عائلتي واصحابي وكل حاجه_
_هل زرت وطنك الام ما شعورك وانت تصل وانت تغادر عائدا للبلد التى هاجرت اليها مرة اخرى ؟
ايوه زرتها  
 حسيت اني بتنفس 
 واني مش لوحدي ومطمنه_
_ما هى الهدايا التى احضرتها معك ؟
كل الي قدرت اشتريه جبته_
_ يعني بكل تواضع عوزه اقولكم اني روحت بي ٨ شنط ههههه_

_وما هى الهدايا التى اشتريتها من وطنك الام الى اصدقاء المهجر ؟
فطير مشلتيت
ولبس
و دهب
*بجد موضوع جميل*_​


----------



## besm alslib (10 يونيو 2010)

ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟


ايوه

اكتر حاجة وحشتك بوطنك الام  اية ؟


الاحساس بالامان و اهلي وكنيستي وكل شي في بلدي

هل زرت وطنك  الام   ما شعورك وانت  تصل وانت تغادر   عائدا للبلد التى هاجرت اليها مرة اخرى ؟


لما وصلت حسيت اني رجعتلي احياتي من جديد 

ولما سافرت حسيت اني رجعت للموت 

ما هى الهدايا التى احضرتها معك ؟


اشياء كتيره بس اهمها كانو اولادي اللي تركو البلد وهما عمرهم سنتين وتلت سنين ورجعولها وهني اولاد 8 سنين و9 سنين


وما هى الهدايا التى اشتريتها من  وطنك الام الى اصدقاء المهجر ؟


اشياء كتيره ما فيني اذكرها كلها 


شكرا حبيبتي على الموضوع


----------



## asmicheal (10 يونيو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟
> 
> 
> *اكيد بعاني اختي*
> ...


 
*هما البنات صحابي*
*بجبلهم لبس مغربي اصيل وحاجات كده ساعات بتبقى حاجات اكل بيحبوها*
*على حسب طلبهم يعني*

*موضوع جميل اوي اختي اسميشل*
*مش بتنسي حد ابداااااا*
*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك محبه*[/QUOTE]



:download:


الحق حق بحبك جدا 
دايما ردودك عميقة وصادقة 
وانتى حبيبتى من الناس اللى بتشّوق فعلا لقراءة تعليقاتها 
وببحث عنها واستناها 

ربنا يوفقك حبيبتى ويحقق ليكى كل فرح وسلام وسعادة 



الحق حق مرورك ابهجنى


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ياترى تعانى حنين لوطنك ؟
> 
> 
> اكييييييييييييد
> ...


 
مفيش لان مفيش حد كنت اعرفه و انا جايه

شكراااااااااا للموضوع[/QUOTE]


:download:

شكرا  كوكى مرورك اللذيذ  المميز 

ربنا يوفق ليكى حبيبتى 

زيارة لوطنك 

فى الوقت المناسب


----------



## Twin (8 يونيو 2012)

*طب أنا مش مهاجر *
*بس مسافر متغرب *

*ممكن أشارك ,,, والا نقضيها فرجة*​


----------

